# Piston and head pitting - Yamaha 2 stroke



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

What do y'all think about these photos? These are from a 40hp Yamaha two stroke. It's really bad on the middle and it as bad on the bottom. It's virtually non existent on the top.
Is it fuel preigniting? Adjust the timing?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks more like a foreign object was bouncing around in the cylinder seen the end of a plug do that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd check carbs first. That looks like it's lean damage but still has a carbon crust on top of pistons.
I'm sure if the timing was off, all the cyls would have same pitting.
You gonna pull the pistons too? See the scoring in the same two in question?


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I went through the carbs and they are spotless.

I bought the boat used from a guy last year and ran it for several months without any real problems. The previous owner likely ran it real lean. I didn't check compression prior to the head gasket replacement.

I got it put back together and ran it. It ran great. 

In hindsight, I wish I would have pulled the pistons and replaced the rings.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

That looks like it was fun loosening the bolts.

Pre mix engine? Interesting that all the damage is on the outside areas.

I've rebuilt carbs that WERE spotless doing a quick visual but found a small build up in the jet orifices holding them up to a light. Quick pass with torch tip cleaner got the stuff out.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

You were right, preignition.

http://www.boatpokers.com/data/piston.pdf


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

pre ignition detination is when. when the outer rim of the piston is eat away it is most likley from dirty fuel/ water in fuel. or a lean out from a parcel cloged carb.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Will all those pits create hot spots?


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like a part of the intake\scavenge port is missing too


----------

